# Review of King and Dual



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

So, I am on my second Dual, well, actually the first. Crashed it last fall, got a replacement, but during my recovery (broken wrist) I repaired the first one using carbon fiber to reinforce the down tube that had some crimps just behing the head tube. The replacment was a cm larger, due to availibility. After riding them both and finding the repaired one to be holding up fine, I sold the replacment and now have a full season of racing on the fixed one. It actually rides a bit steadier than when new, due to some added torsional rigidity from the carbon at the headtube..we all know the Duals are a little twitchy at the front, right?
I absolutely love the Dual as my race bike..it climbs like crazy and is just fine in crits. Fits my body perfectly. The King? Another wonderful bike. I ride it mostly training and on very long races. I've done some crits and even a hillclimb with it, too. It's nice to have a DeRosa King as a back-up race bike! I get some looks when I warm up with it on the trainer, then jump onto the Dual to race, leaving the King locked to my bike rack right on the trainer...The King is more stable at very high descent-rates..Also, super smooth on "crappy" pavement and oh so much more handsome than the Dual, which I think had some pretty ugly graphics..mine had the 2004 paint before it's repair. Now, I matched the dark burgandy and left off the bright red 'underbelly'..
I am using Dura Ace, FSA cranks, Modolo curvisima bars, and Reynolds or Zipp tubular carbon wheels. Recently gave up on my U.S.E. carbon seatposts and swiched to Thompson for ease of saddle adjustment....Great rides, both DeRosas..
Don Hanson


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Is your King the old one or Xlight? How stiff King is and how does it climb?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, mine is an older one, compact geometry. Climbs better than average. Reminds me of a Trek Madone, except it is well made. The King is a remarkedly well rounded frame, in my estimation. I've had all the high-end frames recently and most have one or two thinks they don't do well, or behaviors that I found less than perfect. Not the King. Its a great all purpose ride.
In my imagination (?) my Dual does climb ever so slightly better. There is about 300 grams difference in frame weight, and I have the Dual built even lighter with single pivot brakes, etc. Perhaps only in my mind does the Dual go up slightly better..who knows? If there is a difference, it is so slight that it is hard to tell. I do not hesitate to grab the King for big climbing days, especially if long hours in the saddle or 'chip-n-seal' pavment is involved. But,. the Dual handles all that just fine, too..just ever so slightly less "relaxed" feeling on the rough stuff and it demands a bit more attention, being slightly steeper.. Hope that answers your question,
Don Hanson


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi!
Thanks for the info. In a year or two I'll probbably get myself a new frame...strong candidates from De Rosa are Titanio XS, King Xlight and Avant.
I would like to own a Titanio but beeing a big guy I'm afraid it won't be stiff enough for me. Same goes for King Xlight...bottom bracket looks massive and stiff, but I'm not that sure that goes for front end too. Avant looks like a strong and stiff frame that could meet my wishes best, but it doesn't have appeal of the King or Titanio. I'm 188 cm, 90+ kg and stiffnes is the most important factor for me.
I think there is only one solution...to get them all


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Re-reading some posts. If I was you at 90+, I would steer clear of Titanium. I rode a couple of Merlins for a bit, and they were pretty 'limp' for me. I was riding at almost 180lbs, though and doing quite a bit of climbing with that frame. Perhaps they've got it better, using that shaping process to add some rigidity to the tubes..I have not seen the DeRosa you mention. If you are a recreational only rider, the titanium frames are ok. Very easy to care for and transport and fairly comfortable for an alloy frame, but I never felt the much vaunted "silky ride" that everyone says it has..mine were just....ho hum....
Don Hanson


----------

